# Agoraphobia & Hypoglycemia?



## Keith2 (May 19, 2012)

About 7 years ago I had a bad LSD trip and ended up in a psychiatric institution for a month. Sometime after that I developed a condition where sometimes if i don't eat by a certain time my body becomes shaky and i get a rapid heat beat. I think this was due to the drugs the gave me. I got tested for diabetes and i dont have it. I call this condition hypoglycemia even though technically i dont think it is that, bt hypoglycemia is similar to what i experience.

Also i've experienced rapid heartbeat while walking around or when out in public ever since this happened. The rapid heart beat while walking around outdoors is unrelated to the food issue(although in some cases it is related). This condition has made it so i dont stray far from my residence. Has anyone ever had any experience like this or known anyone with anything like this?


----------



## Ekstasis (May 19, 2012)

I have the hypoglycemia type issue you mentioned. I get shakey, anxiety, bitchy,and dizzy if I don't eat properly. Some people do not feel good when the body switches over from burning glucose to burning fat. You can do a search online for anxity and gluconeogenesis(fancy $2 word for what I said above.) You probably will get something from that. I can't really where I learned about that sorry. 

I sometimes get the rapid heartbeat if I am anxious but not walking around unless I am hungry. It sorta feels like too much caffeine. 

Eating more frequently helps and staying away from sugar and trying to eat fat, protein, carbs together works for me. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## ped (May 20, 2012)

Sounds like anxiety.


----------



## Kabukimono (May 23, 2012)

I get the agoraphobia at times for no particular reason. Even though as *ped* said above - I also think it's anxiety .. as if you just let it flow .. it passes. 

K.m


----------

